# Slingshot Shooting The DBL KR Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Double Key Ring Shooter is a close to the hand shooter that works. This is a quick little handy dandy slingshot but you must follow the rules of Turning The Pouch and How To Shoot The PFS, see both these videos on how to shoot so you dont shoot yourself in the hand. 
Shooting with Tex small diameter and Raycarl's Super Pouch makes shooting a Snap.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I gotta get a key ring like this, I actually think it is perfect to try out wing shooting again.

LGD


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome shooting, DGUI. Out-of-this-world. You're in a class above everyone. Are you sure you're not from another planet?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

He's totally from another planet. Planet Whadashoota!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is as close to being part of the hand as a slingshot can be. If it is like part of the hand then quick reloading and that desired second shot can be ready very efficiently. You can pick up on aerial shot easily by soft shooting as you saw in the half dollar coin shot. I plan on shortening up the tubes for a more rapid hit time. A few more shots with this one before it gets retired. It took about 50 shots to get oriented to a straight inline arm pull and you do have to be sure the thumb side is extended squarely or you must have one tube length different than the other. You will quickly figure this one out.



lightgeoduck said:


> Yeah, I gotta get a key ring like this, I actually think it is perfect to try out wing shooting again.
> 
> LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I must be since my own people do not claim me. LOL!



mr. green said:


> Awesome shooting, DGUI. Out-of-this-world. You're in a class above everyone. Are you sure you're not from another planet?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Whadashooter! I likes dat. LOL!



Btoon84 said:


> He's totally from another planet. Planet Whadashoota!


----------

